# [email protected] Warriors 9:30CST



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*New Orleans / Oklahoma City Hornets *​ 
*at *
*Golden State Warriors*​ 


9-9
STATS​















CHRIS PAUL(PG) DESMOND MASON(SG)








TYSON CHANDLER(C)​















Rasual Butler (SF) Hilton Armstrong PF 


9-10
STATS















Baron Davis(PG) Jason Richardson(SG )








Andris Biedrins(C)















Mickael Pietrus(SF) Troy Murphy(PF)​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

No I don't think that Hilton will start.I am saying that Scott should play him more so long as we're having difficulty scoring.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Cedric Simmons starting tonight, I hate I can't watch this game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll be joining yall on this gamethread...I know I've been absent with exams and college basketball and all...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I'll be joining yall on this gamethread...*I know I've been absent with exams and college basketball and all*...


:wave: That's ok. We know you gotta take care of that important stuff.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Cedric Simmons starting tonight, I hate I can't watch this game.


What's up bee-fan? Can't watch tonight? Paul has 2 fouls in the 1st qtr. Chandler does too. Cedric with a big block on Pietrus but his hand was through the rim so they called it goal tending.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

LOL! Hilton and Cedric are trying to swat down everything.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> What's up bee-fan? Can't watch tonight? Paul has 2 fouls in the 1st qtr. Chandler does too. Cedric with a big block on Pietrus but his hand was through the rim so they called it goal tending.


I saw that and yelled. "Thats GOALTENDING!" Then I was like oh wait that was us...:whistling:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> :wave: That's ok. We know you gotta take care of that important stuff.


I got an exam Monday, Tuesday and NEXT SATURDAY! :sadbanana:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I was low to the flo on Monta Ellis when he was drafted. I really didn't think he'd ever be anything but this kid is for real...has been all season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I was low to the flo on Monta Ellis when he was drafted. I really didn't think he'd ever be anything but this kid is for real...has been all season.


Yea, Monta is good.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Pargo is being really sloppy with the ball.

Halftime tied at 45.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Satellite stinks, but by listening on the radio I'm not missing much. Still turning the ball over. Happy to hear Mason showed up tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah Mason is playing pretty good right now. Hopefully he'll keep it up in the 2nd half. Paul in early foul trouble is never a good thing. Thank goodness it doesn't happen often. And they have to take care of the ball better.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't see Hornets winning this game. Right now they're down by 5 but they just aren't playing well. And Desmond left with a dental emergency? What the h*ll is that about? He was the one on the roll tonight and now he's gone.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Mason is back. I hope he's ok. I guess we'll hear more about that later. Hornets are sucking with these silly turnovers tonight.

Paul has 4 fouls now and they still have a full quarter left.

Baron with the steal off the bad pass by Rasual. Chandler fouls him and Baron gets an And1. Warriors up by 11.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Pietrus just made a highlight reel on Mason and Armstrong. Warriors are in a rhythm and running away with it.

And Paul needs to stop taking 3-pt shots.

I didn't think the Hornets would win but I didn't think they'd look this ugly.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Warriors looked fresh and they played well together. Hornets looked like they had played 5 games in a row. LeBron will shine on Monday.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess Peja will be back next week won't he?He won't help much unless he plays better than he was b4 he got hurt.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Under .500 they go. For the first time this season. I can't wait until West comes back. Peja too but I really want West to come back.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

warriors 2-1 against hornets how many times do warriors v hornets this year?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> warriors 2-1 against hornets how many times do warriors v hornets this year?


Haha. I was wondering when you'd be running over here. I think they may play again one more time. I think.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

yeh well hornets are my 2nd fav team


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey ronna_meade21, I think they'll play again in early January.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

It seems forever till they get back from the injuries.


----------

